# The OpenZFS project launched today



## overmind (Sep 18, 2013)

For people who complained about Oracle not supporting ZFS open source anymore:

http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/13/09/17/233207/openzfs-project-launches-uniting-zfs-developers


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 18, 2013)

As far as I know, Oracle played no part in that: Thread 41990.  And it's important to note that this is not a license change, it's a website dedicated to improving ZFS and consolidating improvements between the major operating systems supporting ZFS.


----------

